# rocks



## meg66 (24 Nov 2013)

hello looking at setting up a 450 litre system can't decide on rocks so far dragon stone looking ok, any ideas please

thank you

martin


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Nov 2013)

lots here...
Rocks | Buy Rocks Online


----------

